# cant access all partitions

## terrifiedkiller

i am trying to get my exterinal hard drive and my windows 7 partition  and i have the external and on my windows 7 partition i can only see one folder and on my external hard drive i have to get logged in as root in a terminal to mount and look into it. could anyone give me advice on how to fix this (i cant seem to configure my boot loader to bood windows 7 and i'm positive i never touched the other two drives which are the ones mentioned). I have used other linux distros in the very recent past on the same drive that gentoo is on that used the same partition scheme as this so i didnt need to repartition just format the partitions so i'm fairly certain that the data in my windows 7 distro is still there at least i hope so?

----------

## VoidMage

What is the type of those external drives ?

----------

## terrifiedkiller

one is internal one is exterinal the external one seems to require root to access and the internal (which is my windows 7 partition) only lets me see a single folder Lost+Found which is locked and 16kb in size the drive info says 35gb used would you like my fstab? both partitions should be ntfs did windows 7 change anything regarding with ntfs? would explain the windows 7 partition but wouldnt explain the external being it was formatted with vista i have some games on my external in particular i'd like to transfer to gentoo side and see how well they will run in wine

----------

## terrifiedkiller

oh ya i forgot to mention the exterinal hard drive is using esata

----------

## luispa

are you using sys-fs/ntfs3g?. 

Btw, if you mount your W7 partition and it shows lost+found it sounds to me that partition was formatted using a EXT2 or similar... 

Luis

----------

## terrifiedkiller

The drive info shows ntfs as well as shows 35 gigsed uded and says that there are more files then shown (would tell exact wording but comp is shut down and I am typing this on my blackberry before I goto bed) snf no I haven't tried ntfs3g yet would I have to emerge it or should it be here already as I enabled all ntfs options when configuring my kernel

----------

## luispa

you have to emerge it

Luis

----------

## cach0rr0

you have to emerge it, as well it requires FUSE support be enabled in your kernel

```

laptop02 distfiles # grep DEPEND /usr/portage/sys-fs/ntfs3g/ntfs3g-2009.11.14.ebuild 

RDEPEND=">=sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

(requires fuse utilities...)

laptop02 distfiles # grep CONFIG /usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.8.1.ebuild 

      CONFIG_CHECK="~FUSE_FS"

(...which require that kernel option be set...)

laptop02 distfiles # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep FUSE

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

(...doh!)

```

so for me, my kernel will not work  :Smile: 

----------

## VoidMage

 *terrifiedkiller wrote:*   

> oh ya i forgot to mention the exterinal hard drive is using esata

 

This is probably the reason for automount problem.

Take a look at this thread.

----------

## terrifiedkiller

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>  *terrifiedkiller wrote:*   oh ya i forgot to mention the exterinal hard drive is using esata 
> 
> This is probably the reason for automount problem.
> 
> Take a look at this thread.

 

the problem seems to be needing root if i do a su in terminal and log in as root i can get into the external just fine

----------

## VoidMage

That is a completely different matter: for general mounts,

life with in-kernel is much easier when 'fmask=111,dmask=0'.

----------

## terrifiedkiller

ok my windows 7 partition wont mount at all with ntfs-3g i had to enable fuse in my kernal compile it then copy to the boot location and rebooted emerged ntfs-3g tried to mount failed rebooted tried to mount failed

----------

## terrifiedkiller

OMG how the hell did my windows 7 get converted to ext2 (changed the fs option to ext and it still mounted) i swear i never touched that device in formatting :/ and how come its showing a single 16kb file and saying 35gb used  :Sad:  is there a way to reverse this?

----------

## terrifiedkiller

at any rate the exact message i'm getting from examining the drive 

1 item, with size 16.0 KB

(some contents unreadable)

35 gig used

662 gig free

----------

## terrifiedkiller

ok so i reinstalled windows 7 and now both drives requiring root access and can only be done in root in terminal  :Sad: 

----------

## terrifiedkiller

i greately appreciate your help but in the long run dispite enjoying the process of installing gentoo linux manually i dont think this is for me though i'm not sure if i'm going to go back to ubuntu fedora or opensuse hehe

----------

